# Clear Span Arena



## Delfina

The boarding facility next door to me has one and I trailered my horse over and rode in it.

Very light and bright inside, was a pleasant temperature inside despite it being extremely cold outside. 

The biggest issue is that the side supports are angled in such a fashion that while a horse can fit neatly under them, the human would be decapitated. Sooo... if you have an ancy, extremely green horse (which if course would be what I was riding) it's downright dangerous. So my trainer lined all the supports with barrels, chairs, tables, jumps.... basically anything she could find and while this served to keep him and I safe, we lost a good 4 feet of space in what was already a TINY arena.

It was incredibly dusty but I would attribute this to lack of maintenance/proper footing. 

So it was *ok*... nothing wonderful, nothing worth hauling my horse over to ride in and I would definitely NOT consider buying one. They're expensive AND you lose at least 4 feet of it's width to those supports.


----------



## Cmurdock57

Yeah I was thinking the same about losing space but I think we were planning on putting sand down instead of saw dust to eliminate the dust factor. Thanks for your opinion though.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

starline stables has a nic eone


----------



## Cruiser

They are nice, but I wouldn't own one. I think last year four or five fell down during a normal hurricane season here, considering we get hurricane force winds all year around that's scary. Long as it is just an arena not a barn, their light and airy the snow sounds like a loud zipper, and the angle of the supports in a problem if you can't afford a wider one (like 60 foot one will be narrowed).


----------



## iridehorses

One of our members put one up last year - this is the thread http://www.horseforum.com/barn-maintenance/its-finally-here-90489/


----------



## davidsonknollfarm

My friend has a really nice one -- they did a good job with the sides and it isn't dangerous at all, but I am sure it cost a pretty penny. There are other things I really don't like about it. In the summer, It is a little cooler but not a lot. You tend to get lots of the green heads and flies unlike regular indoors. Int he winter the snow sliding off is scary and can be seen. I know regular roof indoors have the same problem, but because of the way the sun hits it and the wind it is just different and very loud. I think it is super cold too. Also the echo and acoustics are crazy strange. Someone can be talking at one end of the arena and it sounds like you are talking in a normal voice at the other end. Very strange. I wouldn't get one.


----------



## Cmurdock57

iridehorses said:


> One of our members put one up last year - this is the thread http://www.horseforum.com/barn-maintenance/its-finally-here-90489/


Do they have any pics of it when it was finally put together?


----------



## Cmurdock57

davidsonknollfarm said:


> My friend has a really nice one -- they did a good job with the sides and it isn't dangerous at all, but I am sure it cost a pretty penny. There are other things I really don't like about it. In the summer, It is a little cooler but not a lot. You tend to get lots of the green heads and flies unlike regular indoors. Int he winter the snow sliding off is scary and can be seen. I know regular roof indoors have the same problem, but because of the way the sun hits it and the wind it is just different and very loud. I think it is super cold too. Also the echo and acoustics are crazy strange. Someone can be talking at one end of the arena and it sounds like you are talking in a normal voice at the other end. Very strange. I wouldn't get one.


So if you were building an arena what kind of building would you put up?


----------



## davidsonknollfarm

A regular old fashion arena with siding and a regular roof. they are cooler too. I have ridden in one that had cement walls and loved it. It was warmer in the winter and nice and cool in the summer, but I am guessing that would be quite pricy.


----------



## Cmurdock57

Yeah I think if we went with the clear span we would get an eight foot pony wall so no width would be lost and a lot safer.


----------



## Cruiser

If you put up a pony wall width would be lost, because the wall is in away from the metal trusses which stick out a couple of feet either side, so instead of say 60 feet wide it would be 55 feet once you put up the walls. A pony wall would be a good idea any how though so you don't end up ripping the material if a horse kicks it or something sharp goes through it.


----------



## Cmurdock57

Yeah we used to have a real big one with siding and like a 30 foot roof but unfortunately it burned down a while back, and now we are trying to figure out our best options. Also it would be put on a clearing that is surrounded by woods. Do you think a broken branch or something could rip through the clear span material?


----------



## Cruiser

I don't know the weather in your area so excuse the ignorance on it, but if you get high winds, the soil isn't deep (here the trees don't have deep root systems because of rocks and bogs rot them off), or the trees fall easily maybe due to being tall and thin I would pass on a fabric building, they are suppose to be strong but once there is a hole in the side during a wind storm it might be a big waste of money if blows away like a cheap pup tent.

The three indoors I've ridden in was a old Kent (lumber and buliding supply company) metal build it was a bit cold in the winter but usual heat up quick when working. The Cover all one was airy, and like I said 60 mile per hour winds tore apart many fairly new ones around here. I rode in a smaller wooden one and it was nice had lots of windows, sky lights, it was only 16 feet tall but it was tall enough to jump small stuff.

Fabric ones also have to have the cover replaced every so offend so add that into costs and expenses, if you sell the property the buyer might not be happy to find out their lovely building needs a roof. You would have to ask a representative of the company on that though.


----------



## Cmurdock57

Cruiser said:


> I don't know the weather in your area so excuse the ignorance on it, but if you get high winds, the soil isn't deep (here the trees don't have deep root systems because of rocks and bogs rot them off), or the trees fall easily maybe due to being tall and thin I would pass on a fabric building, they are suppose to be strong but once there is a hole in the side during a wind storm it might be a big waste of money if blows away like a cheap pup tent.
> 
> The three indoors I've ridden in was a old Kent (lumber and buliding supply company) metal build it was a bit cold in the winter but usual heat up quick when working. The Cover all one was airy, and like I said 60 mile per hour winds tore apart many fairly new ones around here. I rode in a smaller wooden one and it was nice had lots of windows, sky lights, it was only 16 feet tall but it was tall enough to jump small stuff.
> 
> Fabric ones also have to have the cover replaced every so offend so add that into costs and expenses, if you sell the property the buyer might not be happy to find out their lovely building needs a roof. You would have to ask a representative of the company on that though.


You make a valid point with all the replacement material for the clear span and cover all buildings but with our old arena we had to pay taxes on it, but with the other two options you don't have to pay any taxes.


----------



## franknbeans

You are in PA-I would suggest looking at Morton. They are fabulous. Boarded at a place with one years ago and a snow storm took out part of the roof (in MD, go figure) but they replaced it for a minimal fee.....they have great customer service, or at least they did, and I think they still have a great rep.

I too have ridden in a couple of clear spans. I like the light, but as was said-the ice and snow can really spook the horses. Some get used to it quickly, others never seem to. I think it is critical that it be finished properly at the bottom. One I have been in you actually could see light at the bottom, which was not right. The other was much more comfortable year round and the cover actually extended beyond the base and was covered with stone. I did recall that the one that was not Coverall-they had regular issues requiring scaffolding to fix lights that came loose. It can be a bit unsettling to ride with a light hanging by what looks like a thread....... I actually like the Coverall the best...too bad. :-(


----------



## Cmurdock57

franknbeans said:


> You are in PA-I would suggest looking at Morton. They are fabulous. Boarded at a place with one years ago and a snow storm took out part of the roof (in MD, go figure) but they replaced it for a minimal fee.....they have great customer service, or at least they did, and I think they still have a great rep.
> 
> I too have ridden in a couple of clear spans. I like the light, but as was said-the ice and snow can really spook the horses. Some get used to it quickly, others never seem to. I think it is critical that it be finished properly at the bottom. One I have been in you actually could see light at the bottom, which was not right. The other was much more comfortable year round and the cover actually extended beyond the base and was covered with stone. I did recall that the one that was not Coverall-they had regular issues requiring scaffolding to fix lights that came loose. It can be a bit unsettling to ride with a light hanging by what looks like a thread....... I actually like the Coverall the best...too bad. :-(


What is Morton?


----------



## franknbeans

Morton Buildings - Pole Barns, Horse Barns, Steel Buildings, Metal Buildings, Storage Buildings, Farm Buildings


----------



## Cruiser

Morton is a steel building company, I think they also have custom steel buildings that were made for someone but never taken so they are sold at a reduced price. 

If you don't have to pay taxes on it, then you probably can't get insurance or have the same resale value. Even if you or your parents not sell the property it is something to remember adding value to a property isn't a bad thing, so getting bang for your buck is good. I know some companies in Canada will not insure a fabric building due to variables like rips, wind damage are easy to come by.


----------



## Saddlebag

There's a straight sided white fabric building that's been standing for over 10 years. It still appears in good shape. I've rarely seen snow on the roof altho it has a pretty good pitch. BTW, mosquitoes loves these things, nice and warm and bright.


----------



## Cruiser

Oh they rain too depending on your climate, when it is humid and the right temperature.


----------



## starlinestables

The thing about clearspan fabric arenas is that they are not cheaper if you're just wanting a covered arena. They are way cheaper if you want a completely enclosed arena. All the claims about cooler in the summer and warmer in the winter are true. Also, someone mentioned that the sides are slanted and therefore you lose space and it's dangerous. Its the same on a metal truss building. Every arena should have a kickwall or barrier, period.

Sorry I haven't updated my arena construction thread! We've just been doing mountains of dirt work still and our tractor and skid steer break or the weather gets in the way. It's taking forever! We decided to order the end-walls instead of making our own to save time. We are about to start hauling in the crushed stone base and then the kick wall. I'll post pictures when we get the kick wall up. If you want to see what we have done so far, you can visit our facebook page Starline Stables - Sports/Recreation/Activities - Justin, TX | Facebook

Feel free to ask any questions!


----------



## smrobs

franknbeans said:


> You are in PA-I would suggest looking at Morton. They are fabulous. Boarded at a place with one years ago and a snow storm took out part of the roof (in MD, go figure) but they replaced it for a minimal fee.....they have great customer service, or at least they did, and I think they still have a great rep.


I don't know much about the fabric arenas, but I saw this post and did want to chime in on it. I just had dealings with Morton about a year ago with them building us a new barn. Our old one (that we lost to a fire) was built by Morton in '79 and was still perfectly functional. It did show some wear and tear just from being a barn where horses were kept for 30 years, but the actual structure of the barn was still almost perfect.

After it burned, we talked to Morton about getting a new one put up. They were incredibly friendly and worked with us to get us exactly what we wanted with a budget we could afford. Their warranty is amazing so if anything happens where, like FNB mentioned, the roof collapses due to snow or if the wind blows a sheet of tin off, then they will come repair/replace it for free (so long as it's still under warranty, of course). IME, they work very hard to make sure that their customers stay happy.

Not only that, but from the day they started building, it took only 20 days until the barn was complete and ready for me to use....and that was with them having to take a day here and there due to inclimate weather (windy or icy, in January, in Texas:lol.


----------



## l8rgator

smrobs said:


> After it burned, we talked to Morton about getting a new one put up. They were incredibly friendly and worked with us to get us exactly what we wanted with a budget we could afford. Their warranty is amazing so if anything happens where, like FNB mentioned, the roof collapses due to snow or if the wind blows a sheet of tin off, then they will come repair/replace it for free (so long as it's still under warranty, of course). IME, they work very hard to make sure that their customers stay happy.


Can I ask what size you got, and what it ended up costing you in the end?

From what I've seen it appears that Clearspan is cheaper when it comes to smaller arenas, but if you get over 60' wide Morton seems to become the better deal initially (and long term since Morton lasts longer).


----------



## smrobs

^^I pm'd you .


----------



## starlinestables

l8rgator said:


> Can I ask what size you got, and what it ended up costing you in the end?
> 
> From what I've seen it appears that Clearspan is cheaper when it comes to smaller arenas, but if you get over 60' wide Morton seems to become the better deal initially (and long term since Morton lasts longer).


I've seen some lovely Morton buildings and hear good things about them as well. The clearspans are affordable but you're right, they go up a lot more starting with 80'. The covers are covered under a 10 yr warranty and are only approx 10% of the cost of the building. Clearspan also does their own "in-house" financing which was awesome for me. 

Good luck!


----------



## l8rgator

My cousin recently had a Morton 36x48 built with tall ceilings. He complains that it rains constantly. So I recommend the insulation and extra ventilation options in cold weather climates.


----------



## smrobs

LOL, if it's enclosed, I'm surprised that Morton didn't mention that before building. The guy I dealt with made it very clear that if I got an enclosed barn, I would either have to spring for added ventilation or the insulation to prevent that exact problem.

Since mine is open on one side, I lucked out and didn't have to get the vents or the insulation.


----------

